# Anyone have any experience



## 1Alpha1 (Jul 12, 2015)

.....with one of these mini-bikes? They sell for $499.00 @ Walmart.

My grandson is interested in one. The engine is a 212cc Predator brand (Chinese) and is rated at 6.5 hp. No torque converter, but I can get a kit that's made in USA for $199.00 on E-Bay. It will increase overall power and top speed.

Pic of the torque converter:







Just curious if anyone has any opinions......good or bad?


----------



## genestar (Jul 18, 2015)

I'd recommend looking for a good used Honda 50.
They can be found for the same amount of money if not slightly more parts are readily available and when he outgrows it you can always resell it.
Pretty much anything from China with a motor is a one way ticket to the scrap yard eventually as you can not find parts readily available although you can replace the motor with one from Harbor Freight aka China freight and tools

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## genestar (Jul 18, 2015)

I forgot to add the fact that it has no suspension makes it dangerous on rough ground, so upgrading the power output makes it even more so.
A friend put a 8hp china freight and tool motor into one, it was fast on the pavement but a death trap in the dirt.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------

